# Can someone recommend me a good book on the Heidelberg Catechism?



## 3John2 (May 9, 2010)

Can someone recommend me a good book on the Heidelberg Catechism?


----------



## Prufrock (May 9, 2010)

Frank, are you looking for information about the Heidelberg catechism in terms of history, authorship, etc., or are you looking for a commentary on the catechism?

If the former, you might consult _An Introduction to the Heidelberg Catechism: Sources, History, and Theology_, edited by Lyle Bierma. If the latter, you might consult any of the recently republished/translated editions of Zacharias Ursinus', Johannes van der Kemp, or William Ames' commentaries on the Heidelberg catechism. Ursinus has traditionally been considered the primary author of the catechism, and his work is the most scholastic of the three mentioned; Johannes van der Kemp's work is a series of 53 wonderful sermons from an old Dutch master; William Ames' work is the briefest of the three, and serves as a excellet catechetical introduction to Christian teaching.


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 9, 2010)

Kevin DeYoung has written a recent book exploring the Heidelberg Catechism's relevance today. The title is The Good News We Almost Forgot: Rediscovering the Gospel in a 16th Century Catechism. I haven't read it, but it looks good.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 9, 2010)

G.I. Williamson has a study guide to the HC that is pretty decent.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 9, 2010)

In all honesty, I'd suggest Ursinus' commentary. There might be others, but his work is rich.


----------



## 3John2 (May 9, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> G.I. Williamson has a study guide to the HC that is pretty decent.


 
I have this. I'm actually going to be doing a Sunday school teaching using this but I want to read more on it. I'm looking for BOTH a commentary & background/historical info on it. Appreciate it guys.


----------



## Elimelek (May 9, 2010)

Hello 3John2

Must it be an English book? There are quite a few excellent works in Dutch. One of the classics is J. Bavink's "De Hedelbergsche Catechismus in 60 leerredenen verklaard" in two volumes. My copy was published by JH Kok in Kampen, 1903. I wonder if the work has been translated into English.

What I like about Bavink's style is his thoroughness. Although he might be dated, it is still a book worth reading.

Good luck in your quest.

Kind regards


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 9, 2010)

A couple of other noteworthy (very helpful) books on the Catechism:

J. Van Bruggen's Annotations to the Heidelberg Catechism -- a great reference that gives a basic explanation for each Lord's Day.

Fred Klooster's Our Only Comfort -- very detailed, especially in the first volume (Lord's Days 1-19). Also gives attention to the history. The only downside is the price -- very expensive! 

Another helpful resource, out of print, but available online is Louis Praamsma's Before the Face of God. Volume 1 here, Volume 2 here.


----------



## eqdj (May 10, 2010)

Besides Ursinus I like Samuel Fisher's Catechist's Assistant Heidelberg Catechism Study and Teaching Resources | Heidelberg Catechism Project
I don't have it yet, but I'd like to see Herman Hoeksema's Triple Knowledge Amazon.com: The Triple Knowledge: An Exposition of the Heidelberg Catechism (3 Volume Set) (9780916206055): Herman Hoeksema: Books


----------



## yeutter (May 10, 2010)

*Heidelberg Catechism helps*

Several collections of sermons where a minister preached through the Heidelberg are in print. Some of these provide a lot of insight into the Catechism. Kersten and Hoeksema both have books of Catechism Sermon Books in print that might be found to be useful. 
One treatment on the Heidelberg Catechism that is helpful for teaching young people is Rev. Norman L. Jones book, *Study Helps on the Heidelberg Catechism.* It was published by the Eureka Classis / Reformed Church in the United States

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




eqdj said:


> I don't have it yet, but I'd like to see Herman Hoeksema's Triple Knowledge Amazon.com: The Triple Knowledge: An Exposition of the Heidelberg Catechism (3 Volume Set) (9780916206055): Herman Hoeksema: Books


 This is the Hoeksema sermon book on the Heidelberg I referenced.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 10, 2010)

yeutter said:


> Several collections of sermons where a minister preached through the Heidelberg are in print. Some of these provide a lot of insight into the Catechism.


 
There are also a ton of catechism sermons available online. One place that has 172 Catechism sermons up to now is theseed.info .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

